# Fragen zum OS Development



## stephsto (5. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum. Ich habe mir auf dieser Seite das OS Tutorial angeschaut, in dem die Grundlagen für die Programmierung eines OS erklärt werden. Ich hab jetzt im Internet herumgesurft und versucht mein Betriebssystem weiterzuentwickeln. Ich hät da jetzt mal ne Frage. Wie kann ich einfach Pixel ausgeben, aber nicht unter int 10h mit der Funktion 12h sondern im VESA Mode?
Ich wäre froh, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß stephsto


----------



## kirashet (24. August 2004)

Versuch  mal die Kugel von deiner Maus zu reinigen. Vielleicht geht's dann.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. August 2004)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://www.faqs.org/faqs/pc-hardware-faq/supervga-programming/

Gruß Tom


----------



## defc0n1 (25. August 2004)

*infos*

Hi 
könntest du mir vielleicht ein bisschen Starthilfe beim schreiben eines kleinen OS geben. Mit dem Tutorial alleine komme ich nämlich leider nicht wirklich weiter.

danke


----------

